# شكّلت شريان الحياة في 2020.. تطبيقات مؤتمرات الفيديو تحتاج إلى ميزات جديدة



## paul iraqe (9 يناير 2021)

شركة "سيسكو" بدأت بتقديم إصدارات جديدة من برنامج ويب إكس (شترستوك )


كانت  تطبيقات مؤتمرات الفيديو مثل "زوم" (Zoom) و"مايكروسوفت تيمز" (Microsoft  Teams)  بمثابة شريان الحياة في 2020، حيث استخدمناها في كل شيء تقريبا،  بدءا من العمل والدراسة عن بعد، وصولا إلى الحفلات والمواعيد الافتراضية مع  الأطباء.
 لكن الكاتبة إينا فرايد ترى في هذا التقرير، الذي نشره موقع   (axios) الأميركي، أن التجربة التي مررنا بها العام الماضي أثبتت أن هذه  البرامج يجب أن تتطور، وتكون أكثر تنوعا وخصوصية وإمتاعا؛ لأنه من غير  المنطقي استخدام البرنامج ذاته للتعلم عن بعد والمناسبات العائلية والندوات  الثقافية.


*جهود التطوير*

 تؤكد الكاتبة أن الشركات بدأت بالفعل تعمل على تطوير خدماتها وتقديم  مزايا جديدة للمستخدمين، حيث أضاف تطبيق زوم ميزات أمان جديدة لحماية  الخصوصية، وقدّم مايكروسوفت تيمز لمستخدميه مجموعة من الخلفيات المبتكرة  لعدد من أماكن الاجتماعات، مثل المقاهي الافتراضية وقاعات المحاضرات.
 وبدأت شركة "سيسكو" (Cisco) في تقديم إصدارات جديدة من برنامج "ويب إكس"  (Webex)، بينها إصدار مصمم لاجتماعات البرلمانات والهيئات التشريعية  للولايات التي تسعى إلى نقل أنشطتها إلى العالم الافتراضي.
 وتضيف الكاتبة أن عددا من الشركات الناشئة بدأت بدورها تعمل أيضا على  ابتكار ميزات جديدة لاجتماعات الفيديو، تتجاوز مجرد تصميم خلفيات افتراضية  جميلة.
 وتسعى شركة "سباشيال" (Spatial) إلى جعل عملية التواصل عبر الفيديو أقرب  إلى تجربة الاندماج في عالم افتراضي، مثلما يحدث في بعض ألعاب الفيديو؛  لكن ذلك قد يُفقد هذه الاجتماعات الافتراضية أحد أهم ميزاتها، وفقا  للكاتبة، أي إمكانية القيام بعدة مهام بسهولة أثناء الاجتماع.







شركة سباشيال تسعى إلى جعل عملية التواصل عبر الفيديو أقرب إلى تجربة الاندماج في عالم افتراضي (رويترز) 

*حدود التجربة*

 ورغم كل ما تبذله الشركات التكنولوجية من جهود، ترى الكاتبة أنه ما يزال  هناك الكثير من النقائص، حيث إن صناع هذه التكنولوجيا يقدمون منصات  متقاربة في الحجم والتصميم بشكل يناسب أغلب المستخدمين، وهو ما يُفقد  التطبيقات في الغالب القدرة على التقاط اللحظات الأكثر حميمية في عملية  التواصل.
 ووفق رأيها، فإن الأمر لا يرتبط فقط بجودة التطبيقات والبرامج؛ بل أيضا  بنوعية الشبكة، وجودة أجهزة البث التي تؤدي دورا مهما في تقديم خدمة أكثر  متعة.
 وتتوقع الكاتبة أن تشهد الفترة القادمة إقبالا أكثر من المستخدمين على  الميكروفونات والكاميرات وحلقات الإضاءة؛ لتحسين الصوت والصورة في اجتماعات  الفيديو، وأن تقتحم الشركات التي تقدم هذه الخدمة سوق أجهزة العرض الذكية.


https://www.aljazeera.net/news/scienceandtechnology/2021/1/8/شكّلت-شريان-الحياة-في-2020-تطبيقات


----------

